# restaurer son mac comme sortie d'usine. une solution ?



## xXspalsh (22 Mai 2012)

bonjour;


J'ai deja créer un post sur des soucis de redémarrage intempestif, moi soucis viendrais de virus situé sur mon ordinateur, que je n'arrive pas a enlever via KAPERSKY ....

Bref, je souhaite une solution radicale FORMATAGE / INSTALLATION, mais je ne sais pas trop comment m'y prendre.

via recovery j'ai tenter une reinitialisation d'usine, qui je pense supprimerai tous du MAc et relancerais un installation.... mais cela n'as concerné que mes paramètres....

Je n'ai pas de sauvegarde TIME MACHINE (Mon disque dur ma lacher, il y a peut) et aucun DVD de mac fournis lors de l'achat d'un MAC BOOK PRO....

Aidez moi s'il vous plais.


----------



## pimousse42 (22 Mai 2012)

Premièrement c'est quoi ton virus ?
Quel est le symptôme de ta machine ?

Formater sans faire de sauvegarde, tu veux dire adieux a tes données ?

il y a pas de virus sur mac, donc tu cherche dans la mauvaise situation.
Ensuite si tu veux formater pour formater, c'est possible.

demarre en appuyant sur cmd+R avec ton ordi branché sur internet.
tu vas te retrouver sur recovery et avec l'utilitaire de disque tu formates.


----------



## ZooTv (22 Mai 2012)

xXspalsh a dit:


> bonjour;
> 
> 
> J'ai deja créer un post sur des soucis de redémarrage intempestif, moi soucis viendrais de virus situé sur mon ordinateur, que je n'arrive pas a enlever via KAPERSKY ....
> ...



J'ai posté aussi cette demande mais pour autre raison et pas encore eu de solution,J'ai pourtant réalisé la ré-installation de LION mais cela ne reformate pas le disque dur !!!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h05 ----------




pimousse42 a dit:


> Premièrement c'est quoi ton virus ?
> Quel est le symptôme de ta machine ?
> 
> Formater sans faire de sauvegarde, tu veux dire adieux a tes données ?
> ...




Si c'est comme pour moi, la partition recovery est non disponible..........


----------



## xXspalsh (22 Mai 2012)

Alors j'ai un virus surtouts, de classe Itechek (cheval de troie) qui ma fait pas mal de dégâts surtouts bancaire.... (compte en banque pirater, paypal etc ....)

Mon MAC a de tres gros temps de lenteur (pourtant UPGRADE a 16Go de RAM au lieu de 4Go et tous tournais tres bien et vite jusqu'à la detection d'un virus par kapersky.

si via le recovery je format mon pc, je n'aurais plus rien du tous, comment installer MAC OS X apres ? désoler d'être novice, mais je prefere demander avant la mauvaise manipulation.

@ZooTv, tu n'as plus acces depuis le debut a ton recovery ? ou apres ta manipulation ?


----------



## xXspalsh (22 Mai 2012)

personne ?


----------



## Madalvée (22 Mai 2012)

Oui, on ne donne la solution à cette question que deux fois par jour, le quota est passé. Par contre un clic sur la fonction recherche pourrait t'aider


----------



## xXspalsh (23 Mai 2012)

hum, je comprend que cela puisse énerver. mais là après avoir consiulter plusieurs topic, je ne sais toujours pas si Formater via recovery mon disque dur Macintosh HD, je pourrais sans DVD reinstaller MAC OS X.


----------



## subsole (23 Mai 2012)

xXspalsh a dit:


> hum, je comprend que cela puisse énerver. mais là après avoir consiulter plusieurs topic, je ne sais toujours pas si Formater via recovery mon disque dur Macintosh HD, je pourrais sans DVD reinstaller MAC OS X.


Bonjour,
jette un oeil par là ====>  http://support.apple.com/kb/dl1433


----------



## xXspalsh (23 Mai 2012)

Ha, super, je n'ai jamais vu cet article.

Grand merci a toi subsole


----------



## subsole (23 Mai 2012)

ET/ou aussi ça ====> http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4904?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR


----------



## Remydedez (22 Mai 2016)

salut à tous, j'ai quelques dysfonctionnement sur mon iMac late 2012 il plante régulièrement en ayant pour solution que de le redémarrer manuellement ou bien il ne ne met plus en veille prolongé...
J'ai des iMac depuis 10ans et faire des restauration via Time Machine à chaque renouvellement d'ordi ou de d'OS et mon informaticien me dit que ce n'est pas bon du tout car les erreurs on du s'empiler avec le temps.
Il me conseil de sauvegarder mes donnée et refaire une installation propre d'el captain via une clé usb bootable.
J'aurais voulu savoir ce que vous en pensiez ?

merci


----------



## Macounette (22 Mai 2016)

Remydedez a dit:


> Il me conseil de sauvegarder mes donnée et refaire une installation propre d'el captain via une clé usb bootable.
> J'aurais voulu savoir ce que vous en pensiez ?


C'est une bonne idée. De temps en temps, un reformatage du disque + installation "propre" d'OS X + rapatriement des données soit manuellement, soit via l'Assistant de Migration, cela résout pas mal de petits soucis dont on a du mal à cerner la cause. Ce qui ne veut pas dire que tu dois faire ça à chaque mise à jour, mais une fois en dix ans, ce n'est pas du luxe...


----------



## bjamforsco (23 Mai 2016)

Remydedez a dit:


> salut à tous, j'ai quelques dysfonctionnement sur mon iMac late 2012 il plante régulièrement en ayant pour solution que de le redémarrer manuellement ou bien il ne ne met plus en veille prolongé...
> J'ai des iMac depuis 10ans et faire des restauration via Time Machine à chaque renouvellement d'ordi ou de d'OS et mon informaticien me dit que ce n'est pas bon du tout car les erreurs on du s'empiler avec le temps.
> Il me conseil de sauvegarder mes donnée et refaire une installation propre d'el captain via une clé usb bootable.
> J'aurais voulu savoir ce que vous en pensiez ?
> ...



Oui c'est un bon conseil, 
Pour se faire, il faut te munir d'une clef USB de 8g mini, télécharger Diskmaker et l'install de El Capitan.

Ensuite tu lance Diskmaker et tu suis les instructions,
Une fois la clef bootable créer
Redémarre ton mac en maintenant la touche option/alt enfoncé jusqu'a l'apparition du choix de boot
Tu selectionne la clef
Ensuite avant de lancer l'install, il faut que tu efface ton disque via "l'utilitaire de disque" (sauvegarde tes données avant)
Une fois le disque effacé tu peux lancer l'install.

Si tu veux un peu plus de détail n'hésite pas.


----------

